# classical composers of ireland worth checking out



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

You know my taste by now, modern and avant-garde or contemporary...
So what the story here idont know not a single irish composer neither my father
or anyone for that mather that i know of.

Was Ireland or Eire if you preffer a desert in term of classical composers or
im just ignorant about em.Someone irish on this board can answer this one please.

Have a nice day folks :tiphat:


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

Check out one of our own members, Steven O'Brian. He is a very talented young man.


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

MARCO POLO features an "Irish Composer Series" of discs of which 8.225107 may be right up your alley. It presents three Symphonies (2, 3, and 4) by Frank Corcoran, born in Tipperary in southern Ireland in 1944. As an added bonus, the works are performed by the National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland conducted by Colman Pearce.









If you like Penderecki's early work, or Xenakis, or Ligeti, or Varese, or Henze ... this stuff will certainly appeal to you. Great listening -- and you needn't wait till March 17th to enjoy it.

For a more neo-romantic yet still eclectically modernistic sound, try the symphonies of Seóirse Bodley (born in Dublin in 1933) from that same MARCO POLO series. The Symphony No. 5 is titled "The Limerick Symphony" and it's certainly worth a listen or two, as is the Symphony No. 4 which shares the disc 8.225157 and features the National Symphony Orchestra of Ireland again under the baton of Colman Pearce. Some truly beautiful music (in the traditional sense) on this disc, such as the Andantino and Andante of the five movement "Limerick Symphony".









Check out the MARCO POLO "Irish Composer Series". There are several worthwhile discs in the collection.

8223532-33 Victory: Ultima Rerum

8223766 John Kinsella: Symphonies Nos. 3 and 4

8223784 John Buckley: Piano Music

8223834 Philip Martin: Orchestral Works

8223876 John Buckley: Organ Concerto & Symphony No. 1

8223887 Brian Boydell: In Memoriam Mahatma Gandhi

8223888 Frederick May & Aloys Fleischmann: Chamber Works

8225006 Gerald Barry: Orchestral Works

8225027 James Wilson

8225059 Joan Trimble: Songs and Chamber Music

8225098 A Sheaf of Songs from Ireland

8225107 Frank Corcoran: Symphonies Nos. 2 - 4

8225157 Seóirse Bodley: Symphonies Nos. 4 and 5

8225158 Archibald James Potter: Sinfonia, 'De Profundis'


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

*Hamilton Harty*, of course. 
Especially the Chandos label series with the orchestral music, concertos etc.


----------



## Guest (Feb 1, 2015)

The Corcoran disc is good fun. And there are several others, too.

Grainne Mulvey is not yet recorded much, but there are a few, the latest including the orchestral piece, _Akanos,_ in the performance that I attended in Vilnius.

There's some Irish music on now hard to find Cultures Electroniques discs. Metamkine has many of those, still. Roger Doyle is on several.

There's a soundcloud page of Irish electroacoustic:

__
https://soundcloud.com/groups%2Firish-electroacoustic-music

And there's a wealth of CDs put out by the Contemporary Music Centre. If you're in Dublin, it's worth a stop by the Centre, as they have several CDs that they'll just give you as well as the ones that they'll sell you.


----------



## Albert7 (Nov 16, 2014)

My stepdad mentions an obscure composer named Sir William Shield.

Songs include: "Rosina".

Sadly I admit not knowing any Irish atonal composers.


----------



## Fagotterdammerung (Jan 15, 2015)

Though most likely _not_ what you're looking for, John Field came to mind: father of the ( modern ) Nocturne. No Chopin, but there is a link to be sure, and with early Romantic piano music in general.


----------



## Nereffid (Feb 6, 2013)

The national broadcast company's mostly-classical radio station has a series of CDs of Irish composers: http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/llf/-/Composers+of+Ireland/1


----------

